# FWK



## Cummy (18/8/15)

Pour, mix, sprinkle yeast. Is that really it?


----------



## JDW81 (18/8/15)

Depends, it can be as simple as that (although I would recommend rehydrating your yeast), however you can Irish them up quite easily. Steep some specialty malt and boil with some extra hops, use a different strain of yeast (wyeast/white labs liquid culture) and you'll have an excellent beer, which will have your mates coming back for more.

JD


----------



## mongey (18/8/15)

Yeah. There are some variations depending on brand but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Mr B (18/8/15)

Clean and Sanitize before you do those three things though........

The Capitals indicate that it is important h34r:


----------



## DU99 (18/8/15)

you might need to add some water depending on, if you don't want higher gravity beer


----------



## Robbo2234 (18/8/15)

Yeast in first and let the wort mix it all about


----------



## nosco (19/8/15)

Grain and Grape have 2 fwk that I think are made to be modified into different beers depending on what spec grains, hops or yeast you add/use.


----------



## Diesel80 (31/8/15)

The 15L ones that say make up to-23L, DONT.
They go thin and sh1t.
Make up to 19 tops.
Use decent yeast and it is really that simple.

Cheers,
D80

Edit: i was referring to a particular style. A dark ale. Lagers probably ok thin.


----------



## Cummy (1/9/15)

So I just bottled my first FWK. Very impressed with the taste. Probably the best one so far out of the fermenter. I was however concerned about the cloudines. This was my process. Pour, (stone and wood clone) mix, add rehydrated us05 yeast. Ferment at 19 degrees, after fermentation was complete dry hopped with 30 grams galaxy pellets, after five days drop temp to 0. After two days bottled. I some times add finning and sometimes not. Just depends how I feel and if I remember. I would usually leave at 0 degrees for longer but I'm trying to avoid a grassy aftertaste I have had with a few other brews.
Thoughts.


----------



## Unclestewbrew (2/9/15)

How many days did you leave it before CCing ?


----------



## shacked (2/9/15)

If it's a stone and wood clone it probably has a reasonably high portion of wheat in the mix which may be the cause of your cloudiness. A longer cold crash may also help.


----------



## Reedy (3/9/15)

Currently drinking the Obama IPA fresh wort kit from Craftbrewer, 20lt in the cube, just added 2 packs of dry american ale yeast, and dry hopped with 90gm of Amarillo.

Tastes fantastic from the keg, even my mate who doesn't go for dark or hoppy beers loves it.


----------



## Weizguy (3/9/15)

JDW81 said:


> Depends, it can be as simple as that (although I would recommend rehydrating your yeast), however you can Irish them up quite easily. Steep some specialty malt and boil with some extra hops, use a different strain of yeast (wyeast/white labs liquid culture) and you'll have an excellent beer, which will have your mates coming back for more.
> 
> JD


If you want your mates to be hanging around and drinking all you beer.


----------



## JDW81 (3/9/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> If you want your mates to be hanging around and drinking all you beer.


Most of my mates are brewers so she ends up all square in the end.


----------



## BradG (12/9/15)

Just put a Brewers selection double choc stout FWK in the FV.
15L wort with no dilution was OG 1052. Kit recommended to add 5L water, but I added maybe 500ml hot water to cube and swirled around and added water to FV as did not want to dilute. 

Used mangrove jacks m07 British ale yeast, and set stc to 18C. Didn't add any thing else. 

First time FWK, first time M07. Sample tasted quite sweet and chocolatey (as to be expected). 

Looking forward to it.
Might do a few to build up some cubes for no chill when I go to AG. cube is only 15l though.


----------



## BradG (2/10/15)

Bottled the double chic stout. FG 1010 making about 6%. 
Yeast very compact. 
Nice mild roast flavours.


----------



## BradG (2/10/15)

Double chic...... I wish!


----------



## mongey (2/10/15)

BradG said:


> Just put a Brewers selection double choc stout FWK in the FV.
> 15L wort with no dilution was OG 1052. Kit recommended to add 5L water, but I added maybe 500ml hot water to cube and swirled around and added water to FV as did not want to dilute.
> 
> Used mangrove jacks m07 British ale yeast, and set stc to 18C. Didn't add any thing else.
> ...


I like the brewers selction ones but they are too weak when you top up to 20l

and when you factor in 15 liters not 20 they are expensive


----------



## BradG (2/10/15)

Agree expensive relatively. It was a dismal collection of bottles compared to 20 or 23l batches.


----------



## Dan Dan (4/10/15)

For anyone in Brisbane looking to stock up on some quick beers, All Inn Brewing at Banyo are having a sale on their wort kits next weekend. 3for the price of 2, or 8 for the price of 5. And all make an awesome beer.


----------



## mongey (6/10/15)

Dan Dan said:


> For anyone in Brisbane looking to stock up on some quick beers, All Inn Brewing at Banyo are having a sale on their wort kits next weekend. 3for the price of 2, or 8 for the price of 5. And all make an awesome beer.


I like their kits. I'm drinking the black IPA at the moment I dry hopped with a little cascade and its great


----------

